# Band Storage



## reset

I was out today plinking with my HTS and got to thinking these bands sure are lasting along time. I bought a roll of Theraband Gold from SimpleShot im guessing more than two years ago for sure probably longer. Now i dont have chrony. but my way of telling if bands are still good is by shooting a marble across the river and seeing the distance it gets. These bands are still shooting about the same distance and are still good and accurate.

I know the forum often gets questions on how to store bands. So seeing as i get what seems like crazy long time out of them i thought i ought to say how i do it.

I put them in a Zip Loc baggy with a pouch of descant from a shoe box or whatever and keep them in the veggie drawer of the fridge. Thats it nothing fancy.

There you have it. No reason they cant last you too. Happy plinkin.


----------



## Ibojoe

Helpful information. Thanks


----------



## Resigned User

I use the "D&D" rule... 
Dark and dry

But your tip is better I think

Inviato dal mio M-PP2S500B utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## oldmiser

*Reset..I do the same thing..only 1 step more is I vacuum seal in a bag..then in to the frig...I use to do just like you have for a couple years ..then started with Vacuum sealing....Either way works very well for longer life for the elastics*

*OM*


----------



## Northerner

Thanks reset! I some 2040 tubing that I purchased 2 1/2 years ago (Jan 2014). I cut a set of band with it last week and it still shoots the same as when new. I store the tubing in a Ziploc bag in my vegetable bin. I always thought those vacuum seal devices would work well for latex storage.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic

Yep . . . Plastic bag and into vegetable drawer of the 'fridge seems to work the best for me as well. Oldest elastic stored is some tubing from 4 years ago . . . still good to go.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

I just pulled some Theraband gold from about 2013 outta my storage box and it was still good. Was stored in a ziploc bag, which was inside a black plastic, chinese postal bag (we've all seen them!) and inside a black plastic tote. D&D for me, too.

Seems dark and dry is obvious, but I'd never thought about storing it in the fridge. I think we'd probably eat it before it went off, if I did that.


----------



## ryanpaul

to start this threAd he said and a pouch of descant from a shoe box. what is descant???


----------



## mattwalt

ryanpaul said:


> to start this threAd he said and a pouch of descant from a shoe box. what is descant???


Its actually iron filings - but its good for absorbing ambient moisture and keeping things dry.


----------



## Artemis

I see this is an older post, but I'm appreciating all the info as I'm a newbie. Was just about to ask a similar question, so will give it a shot here. Do you guys remove the bands from your slingshots after a day of shooting? Or if you use one frequently, do you just leave the band on indefinitely?


----------



## mattwalt

I leave mine on - but store the whole slingshot in a zip lock bag...


----------



## chuckduster01

Fridge and baggies works for me. I have my own drawer in the fridge just for banding and spawn bags/bait. My Wife is super tolerant on such things as long as nothing crawls out of that drawer.


----------



## wll

In my very cold refrigerator ... some vacuum sealed !

wll


----------



## Ibojoe

I leave mine on and in my pocket. But I get to shoot several times a day. Dark and dry.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

If I am regularly shooting I just leave the bands on the frame and sitting out on my workbench, but that's not in direct sunlight. Bands not in use will go into a ziplock bag with the air squeezed out of it and then a closed box kept away from extreme temps.


----------



## NoGuarantees

Wow, good info! I have some flat rubber bands that are just slightly dry/stiff on the outside but work o.k. after a little stretching/rubbing. Am going to try to soak in water overnight and then dry and keep in frig w/ ziploc bag...might be best!


----------



## Toolshed

Anyone besides me store in baby powder?? Ziplock, bands, bit of powder tablespoon Or So. Fridge???? Wife would flip!!


----------



## Jonesy22

Toolshed said:


> Anyone besides me store in baby powder?? Ziplock, bands, bit of powder tablespoon Or So. Fridge???? Wife would flip!!


Does regular baby powder work or search out talcom only?


----------



## Buckskin Dave

mattwalt said:


> I leave mine on - but store the whole slingshot in a zip lock bag...


I store my band material in a sealed bag in a drawer in the coolest part of the house but I never thought of putting the whole slingshot in a zip lock bag when I'm not carrying it. I'm going to start doing that.


----------



## stevekt

I store all my bandsets, uncut rubber, and banded slingshots in Ziploc bags. Then I store the Ziploc bag in a canvas or nylon bag to keep it away from light.

Then I take the canvas bag and store it in a metal ammo box. I take the metal ammo box and store it inside a 50 gallon drum. I bury the drum 10 feet underground and pour of concrete on Top. Then I bolt steel plates on top of the concrete and cast a magical spell over the entire area.

Or, maybe I just do what I listed in the first paragraph?


----------

